# Anna-belles first kidding. Twins!



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Anna-belles first kidding. Twins! *RIP Wendy*

Anna-belle is one of our two Nigerian/Nubian mix does. She gave birth to twin girls last night. The daddy of the twins is Nigerian.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Awww, congrats on those pretty babies!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh love them-Thats white headed one is unique! Lucky you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies! Congrats!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks you guys. Im going to try to get some more with my camera. The cell phone camera is just not doing them justice  Wendy is the darker one.(fiance picked that name because winds last night during their birth were 35mph+. ) and the golden Brown one is maybelle.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

awww so cute!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww i have a mini nubian bred to a nigerian buck..ihope my babies turn out as cute as yours..


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Sooooo adorable


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

My fiance and I are very heartbroken. we went to do our last check of the evening and found one of the babies dead. we've never had this happend before. It was Wendy the darker baby. we've moved momma and baby maybelle into the house to keep a close eye on them. baby maybelle is pretty cold so we are warming her up. please pray that nothing happends to baby maybelle. she doesnt seem weak or anything, but still if she passes also i may just sell our males and never have babies again. This is so sad.:angelgoat:


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

So sorry, loosing them is the hardest. Definitely makes you second guess having babies but the joy they bring makes you forget the bad, best wishes!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so sorry. The babies are beautiful. Even if one didn't make it. These things happen, sometimes we don't know why.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ive got a question for you guys. How long does it usually take for the babies hooves to turn black. Hers aren't white anymore they are more of a bown/ tan color. Which matches her hair. Do some goats have Brown hooves? I never saw annabelles parents we bought her this summer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My white doe and cream buck have light hooves, your baby's may only turn to a tan color and not darken much at all.

So sorry you lost one :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry you lost one...but if you are new at this, it happens. Don't beat yourself up and don't give up. Just live and learn. As cold as it sounds it is, they may need help staying warm enough through the nights to survive. You can make kid sweaters out of wool socks by putting the top part at their necks and cutting the back off (and adding leg holes of course.) I would make sure they are in a draft free shelter/building...at least at night or when it gets windy, and hang a heat lamp. Just be careful about wiring and making sure they can't hit it so you don't end up with a fire. I lost quite a few the first two kidding seasons I had, and always felt horrible, but I learned and now (knock on wood) I don't lose kids and I'm glad I didn't give up.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Im starting to piece things together a little. The baby seemed healthy looking from the outside. She got plenty to eat but she cried more than her sister and was even bigger than her sister. She also had really bad breath. Do you all think she could have had somthing wrong with her insides? All of the babies we've had in the past have been born Dec. Through March and they've all done great. Ive read before that if they are born in the fall and winter months that they do better than the spring and summer months because the chance of parasites decreases in the cooler months. Being that we are from east Tennessee our winters aren't terrible.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Little maybelle


----------

